# Launcher Pro



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay so ever since i saw a launcher pro and gingerbread post about how people get the black screen after their device is locked for a while I started getting it. Does anyone have a certain setting that needs to be tweaked so it wont happen. Or maybe its widgetlocker? Or minimalist text or idk but its so annyoing. Im on cm7 froyo kernel. Anyone got any info? Sometimes it works flawless but i hate adw and go is alright but i prefer lpp


----------

